# Cucumbers okay?



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

I work at an organic garden as one of my various jobs.
I was given quite a few cucumbers to feed to the goat herd. Are they okay for goats?
Thanks!


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

My goats eat them, skins & all. I've heard not to feed them to them, cause goats can't burp? Never a problem here!!

Now, I only give a few (2-3) per gpat.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Faithful Heart (Jan 28, 2006)

Sorry to jump into this post with this......

But what do you mean "goats can't burp"? Mine burps, and so does my friend's little pygmy baby. :shrug: I've heard mine burp almost daily since I got him about 3 weeks ago.

We can't possibly have the only goats that burp.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Mine BURRRRPP too....and love anything from the garden especially if it involves stealing  

Mine also cough and pass gas at the same time..... :shrug:


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Yes, the cukes should be fine for them. If you ever get a hold of pumpkins, they'll devour them. And they're a natural wormer too.

Yes, goats burp. But I've heard that they are unable to vomit.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

Didn't mean to confuse anyone. Someone told ME goats can't burp....mine are regular belchers. Especially when they  snuggle in your face, burrrrrrrrrrrrrp


----------



## rranch (May 19, 2006)

pumpkins are natural dewormers? does this mean any squash? interesting


----------



## trob1 (Jun 18, 2006)

My goats burp too. Of course it is just when my face is really close. LOL Goats gotta love um.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Charleen said:


> Yes, goats burp. But I've heard that they are unable to vomit.


I have had mine vomit before. One of my does got into a Rhodie bush (this was back when I first got into goats and I didn't know how much she ate so I kept a eye on her knowing they where bad...goats got out hence they ate the rhodie) and a few hours later she was vomiting all over the place. So I know first hand that yes they can vomit :nono: .

MotherClucker


----------



## SherrieT (Aug 15, 2004)

mpillow said:


> Mine also cough and pass gas at the same time..... :shrug:


Well, I've been calling my DH an old goat for a long time now. Looks like this is another reason to.


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

Of course goats can burp. When something happens that they can't, like a blockage, they bloat. Some folks suggest not giving gassy veggies to goats so you don't take the risk of bloat. Like any other new food, go slowly when introducing cucumbers to the goats and be sure thye goats have access to baking soda.


----------

